# Back Online!



## ThatProtoBoi (Oct 13, 2020)

I may just have problems on my end, but I'm so excited that the forums are running along side the main art site! Hello world!


----------



## luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

If you do encounter any issues, I recommend making a Trouble Ticket!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah, the forums had a bit of a rough time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2020)

Don't like it. The removal of the block feature is a kick in the teeth. There are (or were) sexual predators here and just all around insufferable people that I cut out like the cancer they are (or were). Bring it back.

Good to see the forums are back up though, useful way to kill time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't like it. The removal of the block feature is a kick in the teeth. There are (or were) sexual predators here and just all around insufferable people that I cut out like the cancer they are (or were). Bring it back.
> 
> Good to see the forums are back up though, useful way to kill time.



Oof.
I didn't even notice this! Good catch!


----------



## Attaman (Oct 13, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Oof.
> I didn't even notice this! Good catch!


 The replacement Ignore feature is a bit less scorched-earth (people can't use it to cover their tracks anymore, for example, and there's no more "Look into thread, half the users seem to be randomly shouting at wall" incidents as you can always de-hide posts)... but that swings both ways.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2020)

Attaman said:


> The replacement Ignore feature is a bit less scorched-earth (people can't use it to cover their tracks anymore, for example, and there's no more "Look into thread, half the users seem to be randomly shouting at wall" incidents as you can always de-hide posts)... but that swings both ways.



Oof. I also glazed over that as well. For a moment there I didn't see the ignore button. 
Thanks for filling me in!


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 13, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't like it. The removal of the block feature is a kick in the teeth. There are (or were) sexual predators here and just all around insufferable people that I cut out like the cancer they are (or were). Bring it back.
> 
> Good to see the forums are back up though, useful way to kill time.


Yikes. Definitely report them. Also, given you used the term predator,  if you are a minor you should not only report them here but report them to the FBI or proper authorities. I am fairly certain there are forms for reporting preditory behavior towards children online. If you still have notes from them and such that would be useful to send in. It would be important so other minors can't continue to get hurt. Either way of course I am extremely sorry that you were treated that way.

-edit- Mythic posted some useful links bellow if you need them.


----------



## Hoar (Oct 13, 2020)

Very stoked for the return of the forums! Thanks for your hard work, staff


----------



## AbstractReptile (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm so glad the forums are back online! They're a great place to chat.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Oct 14, 2020)

Good to see the forums back online. Now... How do I change back to the old layout? xD


----------



## Mythic (Oct 14, 2020)

KiokuChan said:


> Yikes. Definitely report them. Also, given you used the term predator,  if you are a minor you should not only report them here but report them to the FBI or proper authorities. I am fairly certain there are forms for reporting preditory behavior towards children online. If you still have notes from them and such that would be useful to send in. It would be important so other minors can't continue to get hurt. Either way of course I am extremely sorry that you were treated that way.








						CyberTip Report
					






					report.cybertip.org
				




Here is the website, and also a safety guide in case others read this and need help too.









						How to Stay Safe in the Furry Fandom
					

How to Stay Safe in the Furry Fandom for Minors



					furryfandomsafetyguide.carrd.co


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 14, 2020)

Do enjoy seeing the forum got an update visually as it needed it badly. Was wondering when it would come back online since I don't browse as many forums nowadays.


----------



## rknight (Oct 14, 2020)

Stoked for the return of the forums! Many Thanks for all your hard work, FA staff


----------



## BayoDino (Oct 14, 2020)

@Mr. Fox
< _Don't like it. The removal of the block feature is a kick in the teeth. There are (or were) sexual predators here and just all around insufferable people that I cut out like the cancer they are (or were). Bring it back. _>

Someone should explain me why you blocked me at all. Me being a sexual predator DUE TO ME BEING FROM A PARTICULAR COUNTRY? Or your own mental illness?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah, the forums had a bit of a rough time.


What was it ... four to six _months_? (2-3 months, actually, it just felt like longer.)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

Help!
I haven't been on in quite some time and everything is different!
;P


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 14, 2020)

This warrants a kasatka seal of approval,
 thanks staff!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> @Mr. Fox
> < _Don't like it. The removal of the block feature is a kick in the teeth. There are (or were) sexual predators here and just all around insufferable people that I cut out like the cancer they are (or were). Bring it back. _>
> 
> Someone should explain me why you blocked me at all. Me being a sexual predator DUE TO ME BEING FROM A PARTICULAR COUNTRY? Or your own mental illness?


what in the world...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2020)

If you're wondering why the forums went offline early and took so long to get back up this was the status of Novastorm (RIP) shortly before we migrated our hardware over. We were able to recover the data, thankfully, but unfortunately it caused a few problems which made bringing the forums back online longer than initially anticipated. Moving the entire site cross country was a task in and of itself, and this just added to the work log.

The good news is we're on brand spankin' new hardware (thanks to our beneficial IMVU overlords!).


----------



## Simo (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> If you're wondering why the forums went offline early and took so long to get back up this was the status of Novastorm (RIP) shortly before we migrated our hardware over. We were able to recover the data, thankfully, but unfortunately it caused a few problems which made bringing the forums back online longer than initially anticipated. Moving the entire site cross country was a task in and of itself, and this just added to the work log.
> 
> The good news is we're on brand spankin' new hardware (thanks to our beneficial IMVU overlords!).
> 
> View attachment 90676



I'm glad the Atari is plugged in again, and still running. Thanks!


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 14, 2020)

I thought the forums weren't coming back tbh. Pleasant surprise today!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> If you're wondering why the forums went offline early and took so long to get back up this was the status of Novastorm (RIP) shortly before we migrated our hardware over. We were able to recover the data, thankfully, but unfortunately it caused a few problems which made bringing the forums back online longer than initially anticipated. Moving the entire site cross country was a task in and of itself, and this just added to the work log.
> 
> The good news is we're on brand spankin' new hardware (thanks to our beneficial IMVU overlords!).
> 
> View attachment 90676


Oof! I'm glad that's sorted now
you guys could have at least kept us updated or told us why the site was down though :/


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> you guys could have at least kept us updated or told us why the site was down though :/


Wouldn't have made it go any faster.
Also to publicly say that you've got physical drives in transit across the country is a little on the dangerous side. js


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Wouldn't have made it go any faster.
> Also to publicly say that you've got physical drives in transit across the country is a little on the dangerous side. js


Well I meant they could have at least acknowledged the site was down, rather than the site just falling off the face of the earth and suddenly reappearing out of the blue but whatever, FAF is alive again so yay.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well I meant they could have at least acknowledged the site was down, rather than the site just falling off the face of the earth and suddenly reappearing out of the blue but whatever, FAF is alive again so yay.


They had a splash page up after like... a week saying that the forum was down and it was being worked on.


----------



## luffy (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> you guys could have at least kept us updated or told us why the site was down though :/


See Twitter for these updates.

Regarding the block feature:  this is not something we knew would end up working this way.  Thank you for making us aware!  We'll look into it.  As for other issues with the forum, please create a new topic per question/issue so that we don't lose track of it.  For technical forum support, please submit a Trouble Ticket.

EDIT:
Actually, I just checked with my alt.  It looks like block has become "ignore."  Please try that out and let us know if it works as intended.  I ignored my alt account and can't see anything from them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 15, 2020)

luffy said:


> See Twitter for these updates.


In fairness, there was no specific word about the forums offered directly (as in, not as a reply to another Twitter user) by the FA Twitter account at any point - not when they were kept down while mainsite was brought back online, and not when they were brought back up the other day. I know a couple of questions about the forums were asked and answered at a few points, but that’s not something that will come up on people’s timelines even following the account.

Not trying to be contrary or bitch, just pointing out how the information given was inadequate/not readily available.


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 16, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> @Mr. Fox
> < _Don't like it. The removal of the block feature is a kick in the teeth. There are (or were) sexual predators here and just all around insufferable people that I cut out like the cancer they are (or were). Bring it back. _>
> 
> Someone should explain me why you blocked me at all. Me being a sexual predator DUE TO ME BEING FROM A PARTICULAR COUNTRY? Or your own mental illness?


It's really bad to mock and dismiss someone for claiming that some people were sexually harassing them. It's an important thing to take seriously and it's important they have the resources needed to feel safe. They didn't say that was the only reason they blocked anyone. I know nothing about you, them, or this situation and I'm also very sorry if you have been discriminated against here for your nationality. Descriminatory messges should also be reported on the forum. Please don't victim shame though / mock the posibility of such claims. They are important to have looked into and if they have notes from people that harassed them I hope they get it handled (reporting it here and if they are/were a minor reporting it to authorities using the form Mythic linked on page 1). Also please don't mock mental illness.


----------



## BayoDino (Oct 16, 2020)

KiokuChan said:


> It's really bad to mock and dismiss someone for claiming that some people were sexually harassing them. It's an important thing to take seriously and it's important they have the resources needed to feel safe. They didn't say that was the only reason they blocked anyone. I know nothing about you, them, or this situation and I'm also very sorry if you have been discriminated against here for your nationality. Descriminatory messges should also be reported on the forum. Please don't victim shame though / mock the posibility of such claims. They are important to have looked into and if they have notes from people that harassed them I hope they get it handled (reporting it here and if they are/were a minor reporting it to authorities using the form Mythic linked on page 1). Also please don't mock mental illness.


i understand...


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the support on this thread! I can't belive staff replied and helped! thank you everyone.


----------

